# New member, old rider.



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Got back into snowboarding 5 years ago after a 12 year hiatus. Cannot believe how far technology has come!! Wish I still had my old Sims half-pipe, would have made great wall art.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

i wish i had ANY of my old boards. Especially that weird plastic one. that might very well be worth money now as a relic. And jeebus are you right about the technology update! the first day on my new board i was like "HOLEE $hit, this is easier!" I also found myself riding fakey for the first time ever by the end of the first day. No that this old dog is doing too many new tricks but it was definitely less intimidating to try on the new equipment. Thanks for the welcome.


----------

